# Need your opinions on using Bilstein shocks with Arnott Gen1's or Gen2's on Allroad



## rx794 (May 9, 2003)

The front right air spring finally broke on my 2002 Audi Allroad. It's got 126k miles, the shocks are also worn and in need of replacement. I want to replace all of the air springs and the shocks with Arnott/Bilstein replacements. So here's my question, I've been doing some research about the Arnott air spring replacements. I know they all have a lifetime warranty, they also come in two different versions. Gen1 which is a stock like ride and also a Gen2 which is about 30% stiffer. I've read in a few places that even though the Bilstein shocks are stiffer than the stock shocks, the Gen2 air springs are too stiff and are in a way, mismatched to the Bilstein shocks due to this. Can anyone that has Bilstein shocks and either Arnott Gen1 or Arnott Gen2 air springs please chime in on this. I also plan on installing Hotchkis sway bars as well. I know a suspension has to be well matched to perform properly. Any advice, suggestions or opinions on this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd recommend going w gen 1 springs and either non sport bilsteins or OE shocks. The bilsteins are about 10% stiffer than stock and you might notice a slightly former spring feel with new, non leaking air springs. 

The hotchkis sway bars will make a world of difference and are well suited to a close to OE spring/shock combo.


----------



## rx794 (May 9, 2003)

So after installing Arnott Gen2 air springs and Bilstein shocks with Hotchkis sway bars I can say that the setup in my opinion is a much better feel than the stock setup. Yes, the ride is slightly firmer but not nothing too obtrusive. The rear end will kick out time to time from the firmness at low speed when going over large bumps but other than that, it's a great upgrade compared to stock. The handling difference is HUGE! The stock suspension in no way would take turns and feels as good as this. Steering response is much faster, much less lean, stability and tracking at high speed is greatly improved. I would recommend this to anyone with an Allroad. The car now feels much smaller than it actually is.


----------

